# Lyfespan's t-5 show



## lyfespan (Apr 16, 2014)

Hello all, i have been smoking for 30 plus years got more than a few outdoor grows in, but only took things indoors now that i got legal last year. 

That being said, first indoor grow had to budget, im starting out with 1 
6 lamp F54T5 high output fixture, with 5000k lamps, the fixture is putting off 27,000 lumens. 

seeds i have to start with are nothing fancy, i have 5 black dominca, 2 og kush, a plant from the only seed, from a bagseed(could be kush, blue dream, or sour diesel) plant i grew last year, and a frankenstein plant it looks so fucked upped but it keeps on growing so i let it.

View attachment b.jpg


----------



## sawhse (Apr 16, 2014)

Green mojo to ya!!! :watchplant:


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Apr 16, 2014)

Hey how's it going. . Glad you came here to grow. . Wht kind of soil and nutes are you using?


----------



## lyfespan (Apr 16, 2014)

sawhse said:


> Green mojo to ya!!! :watchplant:


thanx, enjoy the show


----------



## lyfespan (Apr 17, 2014)

BluntFullOfKush said:


> Hey how's it going. . Glad you came here to grow. . Wht kind of soil and nutes are you using?



its growing real well, lol.

i have the larger 5 plants in 3 gallon smart pots, filled FFHF, with extra bone meal, blood meal, vermiculite, and perlite, those are getting a new top secret mega dosed fertilizer program. im putting so much waiting to see if i can burn these things and all im seeing is leaves so dark green they look black.

i have 3 black dominca in the 3 smaller jiffy pots on the 1 gallon buckets in the same soil, but all 3 of those are an experiment for another new MJ product that may, or may not be released upon trials. The test subject is on the left, its getting a concentrated kelp and hormone(the new product, hence "test subject). The other two are getting the traditional GH trio along with diamond nectar, floralicious plus is on the way.

then there's the crazy assed looking plant, Frankenstein im calling her, its not bugs, i have scoped the entire plant. All i can think is that the seed had some defect? or something. All i know is its has the biggest roots i've seen on a plant that size. i just transplanted it into that cut gallon jug only a few days ago, and i see roots up against the plastic already.

happy you all stopped in.


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Apr 17, 2014)

I'm licking them smart pots aswell, I have autos in mine. . And I too have a Frankenstein of a plant. . She's also the most bushy. . JusBlaze


----------



## lyfespan (Apr 17, 2014)

BluntFullOfKush said:


> I'm licking them smart pots aswell, I have autos in mine. . And I too have a Frankenstein of a plant. . She's also the most bushy. . JusBlaze


heres some pictures of my frankie.



View attachment image.jpg

you can see how the new growth comes out sideways and is just sad looking lol


----------



## lyfespan (Apr 17, 2014)

View attachment image_7.jpg


just an update for today, its crazy how fast the lil ones are growing after the transplant.

oh and yes i just took milk crates and screwed the light fixture to them with some drywall fine thread screws, spray painted the box it came in flat white, cut two sides and presto. Ill have my poly room up in a week or so, dont need it taking up space right now.


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Apr 17, 2014)

Lol los like Wht mine was doing. . Check out my grow journalour my post in plant problems I think. . I think it's jus genitics


----------



## lyfespan (Apr 17, 2014)

bluntfullofkush said:


> lol los like wht mine was doing. . Check out my grow journalour my post in plant problems i think. . I think it's jus genitics


View attachment a.jpeg

the lil leaves even look messed up
View attachment aa.jpeg

the color is off on only some of the leaves
View attachment aaa.jpeg

its just really un unifrom and rough looking


----------



## lyfespan (Apr 21, 2014)

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## lyfespan (Apr 21, 2014)

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## lyfespan (Apr 21, 2014)

Having a lil trouble with pics but things are going great


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 21, 2014)

If I were you, I would be for getting that T5 right on top of the plants.  One of the beautiful things about T5s is that you an get the plants so close and that it distributes the light so evenly.  I would raise the plants up until they were about 2-4"" away from the light.

The Frankie plant looks like it has some issues, nute or pH wise.  I don't think this is just a weird seed, something not good is happening.  Where did you get the seeds?  What strain is it?

PS--LOL--If you can turn the pics oriented correctly, it makes them so much easier for old ladies to look at.


----------



## lyfespan (Apr 21, 2014)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> If I were you, I would be for getting that T5 right on top of the plants.  One of the beautiful things about T5s is that you an get the plants so close and that it distributes the light so evenly.  I would raise the plants up until they were about 2-4"" away from the light.
> 
> The Frankie plant looks like it has some issues, nute or pH wise.  I don't think this is just a weird seed, something not good is happening.  Where did you get the seeds?  What strain is it?
> 
> PS--LOL--If you can turn the pics oriented correctly, it makes them so much easier for old ladies to look at.



I have the fixture as low as I can get it without burning the leaves, I actually had a lil burning going on with the littler plants. I'm getting 2 more fixtures latter, both will be 8 lamp high output T-5. 

My Frankie came from an old bag seed, it has gotten the same treatment as the rest of the older plants, it grew that way from day one. Even the cotyloens were messed up. I have no idea what strain it is, but probably a musk of some kind, we have tons of that around here.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Apr 21, 2014)

Not to be "that" guy but there's no cursing here at MP.

Green mojo for your grow, bud.


----------



## lyfespan (Apr 21, 2014)

7greeneyes said:


> Not to be "that" guy but there's no cursing here at MP.
> 
> Green mojo for your grow, bud.



Got it, I asked if there were any rules people always break often. That might have been one to ask about, each forum is different. 

No being overly expressive, got it


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 22, 2014)

I don't see any sign of burn?  I can't imagine how you are getting burn....what are your temps at the canopy?  I keep my T5 within an inch or two of the bulbs and do not get burn unless the plant actually grows into the bulb.  Everyone I know that uses T5s keep them within inches, too.  Makes me think there is something else going on here.  T5s are really meant to be kept really close.  You lose a ton of lumens when they are as far away as you have them.  Probably a contributing factor to the stretch.

Be careful growing bagseed, especially when it is as morphy as that one is looking.  What is musk?  I have never heard of it.


----------



## lyfespan (Apr 24, 2014)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> I don't see any sign of burn?  I can't imagine how you are getting burn....what are your temps at the canopy?  I keep my T5 within an inch or two of the bulbs and do not get burn unless the plant actually grows into the bulb.  Everyone I know that uses T5s keep them within inches, too.  Makes me think there is something else going on here.  T5s are really meant to be kept really close.  You lose a ton of lumens when they are as far away as you have them.  Probably a contributing factor to the stretch.
> 
> Be careful growing bagseed, especially when it is as morphy as that one is looking.  What is musk?  I have never heard of it.



The burn occurred on the lil black domina control subject A, the lil one in the middle. Burned the tips of the new growth and on the fan leaves. I don't know what type of T-5 everyone else is using but temps in the canopy are about 84 degrees when 6 inches away from the lights, and 95 on the lights. My light fixture is a high bay fixture 54 watts per tube, 6 tubes at 27,000 lumens for 8 square feet.Plants are healthy other than that. The stretch couldn't be from being a saliva hybrid, or the fact that I sprouted these before I had a light and they were starving outdoors their first week after germination?

I meant to type Kush, and I'm ok with seeing where a bagseed takes me. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## lyfespan (Apr 24, 2014)

This grow has taken off, I just raised my lights not 2 days ago cuz the plants were getting burned a lil so I raised them 4 inches. I get home yesterday and the dam black domina A shot up 6 inches and was in the light I couldn't believe it. So I now have the light temporarily hung, till I get my poly and setup a dedicated area.

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## lyfespan (Apr 24, 2014)

Black domina A in the back, black domina B in the front

View attachment image.jpg


OG kush on the left


----------



## MR1 (Apr 24, 2014)

Nice plants lyfespan.


----------



## lyfespan (Apr 24, 2014)

MR1 said:


> Nice plants lyfespan.



Why thank you, I working on my grow skills far from pro. This is a budget project, I need to keep the expenses under $1000, including ele.


----------



## MR1 (Apr 24, 2014)

I am always on a budget but I still like to splurge once in a while. Good luck with your grow. Keep it simple and you will do fine.


----------



## lyfespan (Apr 24, 2014)

Lights, soil, clean area, scheduled watering and feedings, I think that's as simple as it's going to get, till it's time to clone these mothers and flower out the Betas.


----------



## lyfespan (Apr 25, 2014)

so i was spending time with the girls tonight and moving things around, and saw a bunch of these

View attachment aa.jpg


View attachment a.jpg


----------



## lyfespan (Apr 27, 2014)

So I finally got to transplant this other younger plants into their new 3 gallon smart pots, I also ordered some 7 gallon ones to later transplant the older group before flowering. I also took everyone outside for sun and a soaking.
View attachment image.jpg


----------



## lyfespan (Apr 27, 2014)

I'm really pleased with these OG kush
View attachment image.jpg


----------



## lyfespan (Apr 27, 2014)

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Grower13 (Apr 28, 2014)

looking good....... be careful exposing indoor grown plants to full sunshine..

green mojo

:48:


----------



## lyfespan (Apr 30, 2014)

Well tonight I decided to try my hand at cloning my second generation plant was the first to show sex, so my first victim too. 

Supplies
View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 30, 2014)

You will do fine. Patience is the key...


----------



## lyfespan (Apr 30, 2014)

Hopefully these take.
View attachment image.jpg


----------



## lyfespan (Apr 30, 2014)

Mommy after

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## sawhse (May 1, 2014)

lyfespan said:


> so i was spending time with the girls tonight and moving things around, and saw a bunch of these
> 
> View attachment 212881
> 
> ...



Ahh we like those!! Nice looking plants. Throwing the mojo at ya!


----------



## lyfespan (May 2, 2014)

sawhse said:


> Ahh we like those!! Nice looking plants. Throwing the mojo at ya!



I must be catching the mojo, because things are doing well. I'm super happy so good


----------



## lyfespan (May 11, 2014)

So tomorrow is going to be a clone taking and transplanting day for 5 plants. I was going to treat them then transplant, but it just made more sense to treat the new soil also. Oh I'm treating with SNS 209 and 203.

Moms will be moved from 3 gal to 7 gal smart pots to flower out after cloning. I will be recording my build out of my flowering room, I will be using a zip wall system and panda film along. I will also be hanging 2 1000 watt hps lights and ducting and inline fan, I have a filter too but if the end is not removable for bypass, I'll put it in later. 

I should also be getting another HO T-5 fixture with 8 lamps for veg, so I can use the 6 lamp HO fixture for my clones.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (May 11, 2014)

Grower13 said:


> looking good....... be careful exposing indoor grown plants to full sunshine..
> 
> green mojo
> 
> :48:


 
 And taking them outdoors is a great way to bring bugs into your grow...


----------



## Locked (May 11, 2014)

JustAnotherAntMarching said:


> And taking them outdoors is a great way to bring bugs into your grow...



:yeahthat:

Not a great idea.


----------



## lyfespan (May 11, 2014)

Bugs were inevitable, I didn't have a sealed grow area, plus the store bough soils aren't exactly bug free I'm assuming. So I just knew this going in, hence the SNS products  to try and clean things up for the new sealed area.


----------



## Rosebud (May 11, 2014)

sns have wonderful products. Good choice.


----------



## lyfespan (May 11, 2014)

Rosebud said:


> sns have wonderful products. Good choice.



It was my only choice, they had the science behind the product, and it's not full of toxic chemicals, or hidden blends.


----------



## lyfespan (May 13, 2014)

View attachment image.jpg


Was like Christmas here today, got my fixtures,fan, filter, film, and other goodies.

Now i just need to find time to go play with these new toys.


----------



## lyfespan (May 13, 2014)

View attachment image.jpg


I had to get another T-5 high output fixture for these impatient ladies, Just because they got so big, waiting to be cloned, so now there is 14 tubes for a 4x4 sq ft canopy.

The space is cleared and everything came in today for my bloom room build out.


----------



## lyfespan (May 13, 2014)

I wondering if I should order those cool spot light deflectors for these fixtures?


----------



## lyfespan (May 14, 2014)

Clipped another round of clones, heat mat should help, lesson learned

I also used  these this time http://t.homedepot.com/p/Viagrow-Super-Plugs-50-Organic-Starter-Plugs-VSSP50/202985173/


----------



## GreenThumbPicasso (May 14, 2014)

Subbed. Nice grow! The og looks real nice


----------



## lyfespan (May 14, 2014)

GreenThumbPicasso said:


> Subbed. Nice grow! The og looks real nice



Thank you, I'm loving the way the og turned out, I just took clones of OG a and b last nite. I also have a black domina B that has turned out awesome too!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 14, 2014)

Woo-hoo!  It is like Christmas when you get a bunch of new equipment.  If you can make some kind of reflective enclosure for your plants out there in the middle of the garage, it would be a lot better for them.  Right now the light is disbursing throughout the entire room and a bunch of it is being lost.


----------



## lyfespan (May 14, 2014)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Woo-hoo!  It is like Christmas when you get a bunch of new equipment.  If you can make some kind of reflective enclosure for your plants out there in the middle of the garage, it would be a lot better for them.  Right now the light is disbursing throughout the entire room and a bunch of it is being lost.



That setup was a temp veg site. I'm building a bloom room this week, and it will have a veg room on  the side, finally all sealed up and legit


----------



## sawhse (May 14, 2014)

Have fun getting it all together.  I love getting my stuff put together and making sure everything  is running right and dialed in . :-D


----------



## lyfespan (May 20, 2014)

[ame]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=HxSLbpAwibg[/ame]


Just ordered the parts to add this to my bloom room, I think I'll be trying to keep filled with dry ice and shoot it over the top of the canopy.


----------



## lyfespan (May 20, 2014)

Today, Was a productive day, I got my new hid lights up, along with all the duct work, filter, and fan, I was also to transplant 5 girls that are way over due for bloom. I went heavy on the bone meal for them to have plenty of boost during flowering. I know I'm going to have trouble on 2 plants, controlling the height, their over 5 feet tall now. I'm afraid of what's going to happen, I have super cropped them to help some.


----------



## sawhse (May 20, 2014)

Nice. Cant wait to see your grow! Mojo your way


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 20, 2014)

lyfespan said:


> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=HxSLbpAwibg
> 
> 
> Just ordered the parts to add this to my bloom room, I think I'll be trying to keep filled with dry ice and shoot it over the top of the canopy.


 
 That is basically just a home made swamp cooler.  If your space is humid, you are not going to want to add more moisture to it.  If your space is arid, this is a great way to add more humidity too.  Coolers like this can up the humidity quite a bit.  I use a large one to cool my home all the time in the summer because we have humidity that rivals the Sahara Desert.

 I think that you will find the cost of dry ice prohibitive and the benefits will be minimal.  CO2 HAS TO be monitored and regulated to be effective.  You are also going to find that it cools the space very little if this is mounted up high as the exhaust is also mounted high to remove the hot air that collects there.  As it really is not going to be effective as a CO2 enhancer, I think I would put it closer to plant canopy height and use regular ice.

A nice inexpensive little DIY.  LOL--the picture freaked me out a bit at first as it looks like water shooting through the holes where the streamers are.  I personally think it's greatest asset is going to be raising the humidity.  I probably have everything I need to put one together (including the hole saws) and will probably give it a go.  Thanks for the find.


----------



## lyfespan (May 20, 2014)

sawhse said:


> Nice. Cant wait to see your grow! Mojo your way



I will post up pictures, or video later today, of the plants and room progress. That way everyone can see the madness I'm going to have to endure.


----------



## lyfespan (May 20, 2014)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> That is basically just a home made swamp cooler.  If your space is humid, you are not going to want to add more moisture to it.  If your space is arid, this is a great way to add more humidity too.  Coolers like this can up the humidity quite a bit.  I use a large one to cool my home all the time in the summer because we have humidity that rivals the Sahara Desert.
> I'm here in SoCal, it's going to get pretty hot and dry, but we still have humid days too. I'm hoping this will add a lil moisture, as the humidity in the garage has been around 20 the whole vegetative cycle.
> I think that you will find the cost of dry ice prohibitive and the benefits will be minimal.  CO2 HAS TO be monitored and regulated to be effective.  You are also going to find that it cools the space very little if this is mounted up high as the exhaust is also mounted high to remove the hot air that collects there.  As it really is not going to be effective as a CO2 enhancer, I think I would put it closer to plant canopy height and use regular ice.
> I have yet to price it in my area, I was hoping for any added benefit. I will of course have frozen gallon jugs in reserve. I also made one for the house as the upstairs get way too hot.
> ...


----------



## lyfespan (May 22, 2014)

View attachment image.jpg

After the first night of lights out in the new bloom room, I came in when the lights first came on and this is what I saw. There were drops of water on ever leaf point like like pearls, pretty, but leaves me wondering what caused it?


----------



## P Jammers (May 23, 2014)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Transpiration


----------



## lyfespan (May 29, 2014)

View attachment image.jpg


I built my bloom room. I now have 60 sq ft with 9ft ceilings, all sealed off with panda film, 2-1000watt hps, 575cfm exhaust, 450cfm of filtered fresh air return, small oscillating fan, and I'm building those small cooling unit that can also disperse co2 by using dry ice blocks. I got this all done last week.


----------



## lyfespan (May 29, 2014)

View attachment image.jpg


This is my OG Kush pheno B, after being in the bloom room for a week.


----------



## lyfespan (May 29, 2014)

View attachment image.jpg


This is my second gen. Also after a week


----------



## lyfespan (May 29, 2014)

View attachment image.jpg


This my OG Kush pheno A


----------



## lyfespan (May 29, 2014)

View attachment image.jpg


This is my Black Domina pheno B, this is one beautiful plant it's beyond perfect


----------



## lyfespan (May 29, 2014)

View attachment image.jpg


This is my Black Domina pheno A, I'm going to have issues here, it's already 6 ft tall


----------



## lyfespan (May 29, 2014)

View attachment image.jpg


I tied the lower branches on my BD A to get a lil more exposure


----------



## lyfespan (May 29, 2014)

View attachment image.jpg


This one made it into the bloom academy too, it's my tester Frankenstein, anything that happened to any plant was first end on this lil mutant. She did me good so now to see what she throws.


----------



## lyfespan (May 29, 2014)

View attachment image.jpg
 this is a lil accidental supercroping that happened while transplanting my BD B, it repaired so quickly it's crazy.


----------



## lyfespan (May 29, 2014)

View attachment image.jpg


Not as clear as I like , but you can see here where the top of my BD B split when it hit the ceiling carrying it to be transplanted. I now have 2 shoots that should kola.


----------



## lyfespan (May 29, 2014)

View attachment image.jpg


Flowers starting on my BD B, 8 days into flower


----------



## lyfespan (May 29, 2014)

View attachment image.jpg


A close up of the new lil pistils on the BD B.


----------



## lyfespan (May 30, 2014)

View attachment image.jpg


A peek at my lab, I'm trying to make clones.


----------



## Rosebud (May 30, 2014)

Well I would say you have enough nutes....lol

Your plants look nice up there,,enjoy this fun grow.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (May 30, 2014)

using all that would make my head spin....   or maybe its just that last dab?  :48:


----------



## Rosebud (May 30, 2014)

LOL me too Jaam. That's the whole enchilada there.


----------



## lyfespan (May 31, 2014)

Yeah I tend to go for the whole show, and GH has an awesome line


----------



## lyfespan (Jun 9, 2014)

DAY 20 of my main groups flowering cycle, and DAY 10 for the 2nd group in flower. Things are going along nicely, I had to make a few changes,

1. My 7 foot tall BD A (105 days old, at 20 days into flower)plant had to get laid down on its side, and already it has retrained back to reaching towards the lights.

2. Frankenstein and Test Subject( black dominas, 96 das old, 10 days into flower) which was displaying the same characteristics as BD A had to go outside. Test subject is already 7 feet tall, and the bloom room can not accommodate another plant laying down. The days were just 1 hour and 47 minutes longer than the my lights, and are waning down so, I went for it. 

3. I will be adding the fan cooler buckets finally, homedepot took for ******* ever to deliver the insulated 5 gallon bucket liners. I tested out the liners to see how long they could keep a gallon frozen, just a lil under 2 days just sitting, so I figure they will last one day with a fan on them.

4. I have been feeding the plants with the full line up of General Hydroponics nutes, along with a healthy dose of Alaska kelp fertilizer. I have been mixing my nutes at a lil under 3 times what the bottles say, and feeding the plants about a gallon a day each. I was wondering if anyone else feeds this much? With me spending on this much nutes, I'm definitely looking into hydro for my next grow. I spend about 2 hours mixing up and feeding 9 plants by hand(watering can).


----------



## lyfespan (Jun 9, 2014)

would like to give a big thank you to all that helped me out with my cloning issue. I now have about 20 hardy clones that are all thanks to you guys. 

Another note, I had a couple lower branches break on my flowering plants, so I threw them in the clonex and into a roit plug. It's now planted and growing just fine too. First try at supercloning, and not my last either.

I also planning in revegging 3 of these plants, as I was unable to get clones from them. I have had success in the past with reveg, I have left all the small under growth on these plants, knowing this.


----------



## lyfespan (Jun 16, 2014)

View attachment image.jpg

Clones looking great, thanx again!


----------



## lyfespan (Jun 16, 2014)

View attachment image.jpg

More than a few have really tight node formation


----------



## lyfespan (Jun 16, 2014)

View attachment image.jpg

The view looking into my bloom room, 27 days into flower for most of the girls in here


----------



## lyfespan (Jun 16, 2014)

View attachment image.jpg

Top of my second gen. 27 days in, had a lil heat issue, but fixed that.


----------



## lyfespan (Jun 16, 2014)

View attachment image.jpg

Top of my OG kush pheno A 27 days in


----------



## lyfespan (Jun 16, 2014)

View attachment image.jpg

OG kush pheno B, 27 days in


----------



## lyfespan (Jun 16, 2014)

View attachment image.jpg

Sugar leaves are finally forming trichs


----------



## lyfespan (Jun 16, 2014)

View attachment image.jpg

Filtered shot, looking up through the canopy


----------



## lyfespan (Jun 16, 2014)

View attachment image.jpg

Top of my black domina pheno B, it is a really incredibly structured plant, should be a good haul off her.


----------



## MR1 (Jun 16, 2014)

Looking mighty fine, keep it going man.


----------



## 8planets8 (Jun 28, 2014)

Vert nice man some day mybe with your help my plants will look like that they are great something to be proud of i bet a lot of hard work mybe not if you love what your doing  888 good job lifespan


----------



## 8planets8 (Jun 28, 2014)

SO YOU USE GENERAL HYDROPONICS? I HAVE NOT DECIDED NOW AFTER LOOKING AT ALL OF YOUR SUCESS I BEGINNING TO CHANGE MY MINE AGAIN WITH HAPPY FROG  ANF GENERARAL HYDRO PRODUCTS,YOUR PLANTS ARE HAVEING A GREAT  BIG TURN IN MY DISISION TO GO TO SOIL AGAIN BUT DO IT THE RIGHT WAY THIS TIME I SHOULD HAVE NO PROBLEMS ALONG WITH ALL YOUR HELP I GOT TO GET A CAMERA ANA A THOUSAND OTHER THINGS THART IS WHY I SEE DEC AS MY TARGET DATES AS SOON As I GET OUT OF THIS POLICE STATION LOL 888 GREAT PLANTS PAN GOOD JOB


----------



## lyfespan (Jun 28, 2014)

8planets8 said:


> Vert nice man some day mybe with your help my plants will look like that they are great something to be proud of i bet a lot of hard work mybe not if you love what your doing  888 good job lifespan



Thanx man, there's the greatest of advice on here to get some really nice plants, even for a novice grower like myself. And yes I love growing, it's rewarding


----------



## lyfespan (Jul 4, 2014)

Well it's day 45 of flowering and I have some buds as big as rockstar cans, had to tie other plants up as buds are getting too heavy. My black domina pheno A control subject plant smells absolutely amazing, it's very intoxicating, I'm glad to have 5 clones of that going outdoors. I'm just stunned at how the OG kush buds are filling the entire main stem, those are going to be some impressively long buds


----------



## Warrior (Jul 4, 2014)

Just got here....but man that title threw me off.....thought I would see some kick *** T-5 grow buds!!....lol  They do look great though...nice work....


----------



## DrFever (Jul 5, 2014)

This  thread is useless with out  updated pictures hahaha  day  45  and  what ????  show us the money shot  already


----------



## lyfespan (Jul 5, 2014)

DrFever said:


> This  thread is useless with out  updated pictures hahaha  day  45  and  what ????  show us the money shot  already



I had to clear out some room on the old iPhone, pix up in a bit


----------



## lyfespan (Jul 7, 2014)

View attachment image.jpg

Black domina pheno B main kola day 20


----------



## lyfespan (Jul 7, 2014)

View attachment image.jpg

Black domina pheno B day 20


----------



## lyfespan (Jul 7, 2014)

View attachment image.jpg

OG kush pheno B day 20


----------



## lyfespan (Jul 7, 2014)

View attachment image.jpg

OG kush pheno A day 20


----------



## lyfespan (Jul 7, 2014)

View attachment image.jpg

Black domina pheno A day 20


----------



## lyfespan (Jul 7, 2014)

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## lyfespan (Jul 7, 2014)

View attachment image.jpg

OG kush pheno B day 35


----------



## lyfespan (Jul 7, 2014)

View attachment image.jpg

OG kush pheno A day 35


----------



## lyfespan (Jul 7, 2014)

View attachment image.jpg

Black domina second wave control B day 21


----------



## lyfespan (Jul 7, 2014)

View attachment image.jpg

Black domina pheno B day 35


----------



## lyfespan (Jul 7, 2014)

View attachment image.jpg

Black domina pheno A day 35


----------



## lyfespan (Jul 7, 2014)

View attachment image.jpg

BD B bud


----------



## lyfespan (Jul 7, 2014)

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## DancesWithWeed (Jul 7, 2014)

Nice garden and strains lyfespan!


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 8, 2014)

Looks like your gonna have some smoke there. Enjoy the fruits of your labor.


----------



## lyfespan (Jul 8, 2014)

Just a couple more weeks, they get there final blast of food this week, then a flushing


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 8, 2014)

Enjoy Lyfespan!


----------



## lyfespan (Jul 9, 2014)

Looking forward to it, started this all on February 24


----------



## lyfespan (Jul 15, 2014)

Took a sample of the black domina pheno B
View attachment image.jpg


----------



## lyfespan (Jul 15, 2014)

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## lyfespan (Jul 15, 2014)

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## lyfespan (Jul 18, 2014)

And the harvesting begins, stating with the black domina pheno B. I'm taking it in sections so I can trim it all before drying.


----------

